# Can common garden skinks (drop tails) be kept as pets?



## danieloflat (Nov 6, 2010)

can they? just wondering coz i might catch 2 and breed them


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2010)

you can not take any lizards from the wild at all ... it is illegal..

you can buy them on licence in vic, but good luck finding some .....


----------



## hornet (Nov 6, 2010)

check with your state wildlife authority, i believe some states have a few species that can be taken from the wild but i'm not 100% sure on that, i know some species dont need a licence but not 100% if they have to be captive bred or not.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 6, 2010)

hornet said:


> check with your state wildlife authority, i believe some states have a few species that can be taken from the wild but i'm not 100% sure on that, i know some species dont need a licence but not 100% if they have to be captive bred or not.


 
you cant get them from the wild here in vic.


----------



## cris (Nov 6, 2010)

I bred some as a kid without a licence and wasnt raided, im pretty sure you would need to obtain them legally like any other reptile, especially if you plan on selling them(not suggesting that is your intention). In Qld we can use them as feeders if needed.

There are a few around in legal collections but they would be very hard to find.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 6, 2010)

its funny how a very very common garden skink that u find everyday
but cant be found in the reptile market...........


----------



## danieloflat (Nov 6, 2010)

i know dylan haha thats ok guys i will just keep wit beardeds LOL


----------



## red_belly_blacks (Nov 6, 2010)

*um*

if you were checked on they would not look twice at garden skinks you will be fine


----------



## danieloflat (Nov 7, 2010)

ok awesome! tanks


----------



## jesskie (Nov 17, 2010)

If anyone knows a breeder i want Garden Skinks too!!!!


----------

